# Tire Sizes for 67 GTO



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

I just bought a 67 with stock suspension and 17 inch wheels. I'm planning to buy redline tires and would like GOAT owners opinion on installing 225/45/17 in the front and 245/45/17 in the rear. The 17x8 have 4.50 backspace and 17x9's have 5.00 backspace. Would these sizes look good and work without any rubbing issues? Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Sdpepper said:


> I just bought a 67 with stock suspension and 17 inch wheels. I'm planning to buy redline tires and would like GOAT owners opinion on installing 225/45/17 in the front and 245/45/17 in the rear. The 17x8 have 4.50 backspace and 17x9's have 5.00 backspace. Would these sizes look good and work without any rubbing issues? Thanks in advance for any advice.


you want to talk to @ylwgto


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

These older posts may help









What are the largest & widest tires I can put on my...


I am currently running 15s (Cragars) on my 64 GTO. I am getting ready to spend some money on new coils and shocks. I would also like to jump up to 17" Cragars. What is the largest and widest tire I can run (in the back and front) on my 64 goat before I have to worry about tire rubbing? I really...




www.gtoforum.com













RIDE QUALITY IF 17” RIMS ?


I just purchased a 1968 GTO. I like the new 17” rallyll’s. But I worry about ride comfort ? Would like to know if anyone out there have experience with 17 inch wheels? But no one on this site likes to answer any post. I’ve seen post that 100 people looked at but no comment. What is with...




www.gtoforum.com













Wheels Tires and Spring Lowering kit questions


Hi to everyone, I have a 69 Lemans convertible with stock wheels (235/60R15) and I´m considering getting 17x8.5" wheels with 245/40R17 at the front and 275/40R17 at the rear. The 235/60R15 have a total height of 26.1 inches with the new set mentioned above I´ll have 24.7 inches at the front...




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Also look at RMTZ67 setup 👍


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

pontrc said:


> Also look at RMTZ67 setup 👍


SDpepper pm me and I responded with the same set up he was thinking here. Just seen this post. My best guess for the widest 17" wheels and tires for a most or all stock Gto's w/o mods to the qtrs would be 17x8 with 4.5 backset 225/45 in the front, 245/45 in the rear. I have 255 in the rears but qtrs are trimmed.. Always glad to help Pontrc👍


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Looks great RMT. I never saw it in full size. It's always been hard for me to appreciate restomod 66-67 GTO's, because they're so flipping big, that my OCD mind wants to see them with giant tires. It's also nice to see another whit 67!

I just bought a new Silverado and it looks like someone put skateboard wheels on Bigfoot.


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

RMTZ67 said:


> SDpepper pm me and I responded with the same set up he was thinking here. Just seen this post. My best guess for the widest 17" wheels and tires for a most or all stock Gto's w/o mods to the qtrs would be 17x8 with 4.5 backset 225/45 in the front, 245/45 in the rear. I have 255 in the rears but qtrs are trimmed.. Always glad to help Pontrc👍
> View attachment 145826
> View attachment 145827


Thanks, Pontrc! I wasn’t sure if the 8’s on the rear had enough backspace but sounds like 4.5 inches will do the trick given I’m stock on the quarters and suspension. Appreciate your advice.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

armyadarkness said:


> Looks great RMT. I never saw it in full size. It's always been hard for me to appreciate restomod 66-67 GTO's, because they're so flipping big, that my OCD mind wants to see them with giant tires. It's also nice to see another whit 67!
> 
> I just bought a new Silverado and it looks like someone put skateboard wheels on Bigfoot.


"I just bought a new silverado and it looks like someone put skateboard wheels on Bigfoot"
Now that's funny right there lol. Try these wheels on for size...I have 305/55/r20 on my truck.

Then again we should not have tires bigger/heavier than we can lift lol. 
Click pic to enlarge further.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Sure anytime we all try to help, RMTZ did the leg work! That’s why I like this site over PY👎Good people here


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

My old mule👍


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

My wrangler has 35's on 18x12 wheels, and it takes two guys to remove a wheel for any service! But my new Trail Boss is giant, with little baby wheels.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I was at a carshow yesterday and, low and behold, there was a 67 GTO with 275/60/15s on it! I was so excited when the guy told me that it had stock suspension... just air condition springs, and he only had minor rubbing! I asked if he had air shocks and he said, NO WAY! OEM BOP rear? YES!

So after 15 minutes of speaking with him and jumping for joy, I laid on the ground and looked under the car... LOAD LEVELERs.

CRIPES! Got my hopes up for nothing. 

Why did they put such a small wheel well on such a big car!


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

armyadarkness said:


> I was at a carshow yesterday and, low and behold, there was a 67 GTO with 275/60/15s on it! I was so excited when the guy told me that it had stock suspension... just air condition springs, and he only had minor rubbing! I asked if he had air shocks and he said, NO WAY! OEM BOP rear? YES!
> 
> So after 15 minutes of speaking with him and jumping for joy, I laid on the ground and looked under the car... LOAD LEVELERs.
> 
> ...


As I posted in another current thread. I have 2756015 on the back of my '66. NO clearance issues at all. Now, it doesn't have the factory low in back stance. I have 1965 Tempest 9 passenger wagon springs in it (I started a thread about those springs).


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

armyadarkness said:


> I was at a carshow yesterday and, low and behold, there was a 67 GTO with 275/60/15s on it! I was so excited when the guy told me that it had stock suspension... just air condition springs, and he only had minor rubbing! I asked if he had air shocks and he said, NO WAY! OEM BOP rear? YES!
> 
> So after 15 minutes of speaking with him and jumping for joy, I laid on the ground and looked under the car... LOAD LEVELERs.
> 
> ...


And truck lol.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

RMTZ67 said:


> SDpepper pm me and I responded with the same set up he was thinking here. Just seen this post. My best guess for the widest 17" wheels and tires for a most or all stock Gto's w/o mods to the qtrs would be 17x8 with 4.5 backset 225/45 in the front, 245/45 in the rear. I have 255 in the rears but qtrs are trimmed.. Always glad to help Pontrc👍
> View attachment 145826
> View attachment 145827



RMTZ67, man your cart looks good.
I'm totally biased to 66, but you and Army with those white 67s have got me loving it.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Mine'sa66 said:


> As I posted in another current thread. I have 2756015 on the back of my '66. NO clearance issues at all. Now, it doesn't have the factory low in back stance. I have 1965 Tempest 9 passenger wagon springs in it (I started a thread about those springs).


Put up a link to the thread. My car sits high as Hell, all the way around, and Id be scared to put 275's under it. I only use springs for lift, as well.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

RMTZ67 said:


> And truck lol.


It looks ridiculous to me! But I can barely climb into it now.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

ylwgto said:


> RMTZ67, man your cart looks good.
> I'm totally biased to 66, but you and Army with those white 67s have got me loving it.


Every time I buy a white car or motorcycle, I hate it, but then they always grow on me. I was going to paint my 67 Gold or black... but now I cant believe I ever considered ditching the white. 67's look mean, so the white adds a classy element to it. Specially with the cordova top.

So my GTO and Harley both look like they belong to Elvis. And everytime I go to get in either, people think that Im stealing them.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> Every time I buy a white car or motorcycle, I hate it, but then they always grow on me. I was going to paint my 67 Gold or black... but now I cant believe I ever considered ditching the white. 67's look mean, so the white adds a classy element to it. Specially with the cordova top.
> 
> So my GTO and Harley both look like they belong to Elvis. And everytime I go to get in either, people think that Im stealing them.


White is my favorite on a C3 army 👍


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

armyadarkness said:


> Put up a link to the thread. My car sits high as Hell, all the way around, and Id be scared to put 275's under it. I only use springs for lift, as well.


Great rear springs for early model GTO | Pontiac GTO Forum


----------

